
Show HN: Krucible — Kubernetes clusters for testing and development - BenElgar
https://usekrucible.com/
======
BenElgar
Author here. At the last two companies I've worked at we really needed—and
didn't have—a solution for spinning up throwaway Kubernetes clusters that we
could use for testing and development. Krucible is an attempt to solve that
problem.

We've just released a really cool feature called Snapshots that allows you to
image a running Kubernetes cluster, including the state of all applications,
and then create new clusters from that image. It's great for creating
consistent development environments or quick starting test environments.

Happy to answer any questions people might have.

